

Ecuador offers Wikileaks founder Assange residency - stfu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11874911

======
sim0n
This article is from 30 November 2010 and not new. Still, I wonder if they
will honor their offer and grant him asylum from extradition
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18514726>).

------
pauldelany
This is current news: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/jun/20/julian-
assange-a...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/jun/20/julian-assange-
asylum-ecuador-embassy-live)

------
redthrowaway
2 year old article, and it was the foreign minister who offered residency
before the President rescinded it.

